# sweeten the batch?



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

i wait till fermentation is done, rack, then sweeten to taste. keep the fermentation lock on for a while till you're sure the yeast is done. you can add sorbates to kill the fermentation, but i dont. good luck,mike


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If it is puckerable now I'd sweeten now. Better yet to post your starting gravity, your current gravity, and type of yeast. That is the science of brewing.


----------

